# Summer is gone from Texas . . .



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2012)

We had our first Blue Norther of the year blow through last night and the temperature that is already usually in the 90's by this time of morning is only 64. You can't go outside without winter gear on. 

Today's high is 81 and looking at the 10 day extended forecast the highest predicted temp is 92. Most days in the high 80s though. We may have another high 90 days or three but I bet we won't see anymore 105 to 110 again this year. 

I hope we have an actual Autumn season this year. Sometimes we jump out of summer and right into winter here and I don't like that. Well, I'm gonna think positively about it and enjoy the cool temps while I can.

:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> We had our first Blue Norther of the year blow through last night and the temperature that is already usually in the 90's by this time of morning is only 64. You can't go outside without winter gear on.
> 
> Today's high is 81 and looking at the 10 day extended forecast the highest predicted temp is 92. Most days in the high 80s though. We may have another high 90 days or three but I bet we won't see anymore 105 to 110 again this year.
> 
> ...



Sorry but my first thought "winter gear"- WHIMPY WHIMPY WHIMPY.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
We also have got the feel of fall- the lite has changed-temps-milder 54-89 today. Cold crisp mornings and perfect temperature afternoons- Man do I love fall and our wonderful indian summer. Favorite season- LIFE is PERFECT...........


----------



## Brink (Sep 8, 2012)

Kev, explain the winter gear thing. I'm trying to envision this.

[attachment=10392]

Happy thoughts


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry but my first thought "winter gear"- WHIMPY WHIMPY WHIMPY.



No need to apologize, I am a card-carrying, self-avowed, cold whether WHIMP.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2012)

Brink said:


> Try again
> 
> Stupid app :(



I got your back Brink hang on a minute - I can see the pic from the admin panel . . .


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, 69 in Dallas at 10 am. I'm digging out my insulated coveralls and longjohns....


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 8, 2012)

You know the heat in Texas is tough, but I'll take southern heat over northern cold most any year. You dont have to shovel hot.


----------



## Brink (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanx Kevin! You fixed it.

I look forward to when my house warms up to 64 :)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > We had our first Blue Norther of the year blow through last night and the temperature that is already usually in the 90's by this time of morning is only 64. You can't go outside without winter gear on.
> ...


was in the 50's this morning after a night rain, 69 deg for the high here in Mi. Still wearing shorts, I like these temps much better, I love fall and spring the best. Winter here is a good time to visit your friends in the south. But I do like winter too, ice fishing, snowmobiling, skiing, etc.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 8, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



it is still a bit warm down here in my part of Texas, 245 miles south of Dallas.


----------



## Brink (Sep 8, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> You know the heat in Texas is tough, but I'll take southern heat over northern cold most any year. You dont have to shovel hot.



Don't gotta shovel cold. I sell all kinds of neat machines to do the work :)


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2012)

It's gorgeous here! I got the shop doors wide open, and I'm parked in a chair next to the boss... I'm surfing the net, and she's reading her magazines. It's a good day!


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 8, 2012)

Im so ready for cool weather


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Im so ready for cool weather



Cool weather, WHAT'S THAT ?????????????


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 8, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Im so ready for cool weather



Im so ready for NOT HOT weather.

Robert


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 8, 2012)

im with ya greg snowmobileing out to my new ice condo on lake erie wont get any better than that. walleye and perch emmmemmmmm:fish::eat:


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 8, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Im so ready for cool weather
> ...



Ditto!

Supposed to have a day or two with the highs in the 80's...
I'll believe it when I see it!:i_dunno:

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2012)

Our youngest son lives in Houston. When he first moved there he complained about the heat and humidity. He is coming home for a few days at end of month and he will complain about it being cold. Body and mind adapts pretty quick if you let it.......


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> ... Body and mind adapts pretty quick if you let it.......



I lived at the foot of Mount Fuji for 3 years and I can tell you when it's winter there, it's winter. Why do some people love snow? I will never get that. North Texas winters are hard enough y'all up north aren't tough, you're insane.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hell I just go inside- shop is warm and No yardwork- hell I do not play in it. M


----------



## Brink (Sep 8, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: I like it warm but not to hot tho I like Daytona beach during the winter Girls with small suits on



...and sometimes a pale hairy north easterner in too small a suit. 

I'll be in my time out chair.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 8, 2012)

ah the blizzard in 1978 blew for a week 6 feet a snow .drifts buried semis stop everything its tracks shut the hole state down for days the were driving snowmobiles over buried cars , it was frickin great


----------



## scrimman (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, if ya get tired of freezin' in that 82 degree weather, you can head on down to the Rio Grande Valley. We're still baking down south of you. 
And, yes....I'd also rather cook than freeze. My blood is WAY to thin to be able to appropriately handle that white low-velocity fluffy white rain BS y'all get up north!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Well, if ya get tired of freezin' in that 82 degree weather, you can head on down to the Rio Grande Valley. We're still baking down south of you.
> And, yes....I'd also rather cook than freeze. My blood is WAY to thin to be able to appropriately handle that white low-velocity fluffy white rain BS y'all get up north!



I guess I should have titled it "Summer is gone from *north* Texas". 

I know y'all must be still baking down there.


----------



## chippin-in (Sep 8, 2012)

I dont mind the snow visiting. I just dont want it livin down here

Robert


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh my, what a nice morning, it's 61 degrees....wwhhoooooooooooooo finally a bit a fall weather.

I sure hope we get some rain soon.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2012)

Brink said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> > :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: I like it warm but not to hot tho I like Daytona beach during the winter Girls with small suits on
> ...



Nothin' worse than a silverback in a weenie bikini to ruin the scenery!:rotflmao3:


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 9, 2012)

Bah ! 97degreees by wednseday :dash2: :dash2: :dash2:


----------



## Brink (Sep 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Nothin' worse than a silverback in a weenie bikini to ruin the scenery!:rotflmao3:



Hahaha!


----------



## firemedic (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish fall would hurry up a bit here too... I got trees to axe fell and it's TO hot right now!


----------



## firemedic (Sep 9, 2012)

Brink on vacation...


----------



## Brink (Sep 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Brink on vacation...



Musta been around '86. Except for the iPod.


----------

